# 18" Huffs on my Routan ???



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

I'm still toying with different wheel choices for our Routan.

Would these...








18" Style 615 Wheels - Set Of Four - Gunmetal / Machined Face
http://www.ecstuning.com/ES2535728/

plus these...









5x4.75 / 5x120.7 & 5x5 or 5x127 to 5x112 Wheel Adapters
http://mywheeladapters.com/5x475-5x1207-5x5-or-5x127-to-5x112-Wheel-Adapters-P2036263.aspx

equal something like this?









18" Huffs on my Routan :thumbup:

Or would the net offset of 13mm be too little to clear the wheel arch?
(the wheel's 45mm offset minus 1.25"(32mm) adapter equal 13mm)
Or is that a total offset of 77mm??
(the wheel's 45mm offset plus 1.25"(32mm) adapter equal 77mm)

I think the first one is correct, but either way, do you get what I mean? Will this setup work?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Search Pacifica wheels, Ondaora20 had a bunch of spacer info on his thread with his new wheels. The wheels would look cool. Nice if you could get 20's.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

